# First DSLR Advice



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I am wanting to buy my first DSLR camera between now and Christmas. I have bought a few magazines and read different threads on DW but still can't decide what to go for. Admittedly i still don't know all the ins and outs of what each camera includes.

Basically i am willing to spend upto say £600 on a decent camera and hopefully get it in a bundle with some extra kit. I would be taking photo's of cars, wildlife and general landscapes.

I have been looking at the following:

Sony A200
Canon 450D
Canon 1000D
Canon 40D

Seem to be some good deals on Parkcameras.co.uk

I always want the best bit of kit even if i only use it once and think that i'll never use it again!!!

Can anyone give any advice?

Thanks in advance

Pete


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I assume we're talking £600 just for the body? That's the only way i can see you getting the 40d in your list. If that's the case then this would be a FAr better option:

http://www.parkcameras.com/ProductD...yID/39/v/dfa0d029-cfb6-4c0d-a8df-dbc0398bc422

Nikon D90 + 18-105 kit lens + Bag + 8GB Memory card....

£849.


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Yeah it would have to be just the body for the D40 for that money. £850 would be pushin it a bit i reckon unless i get a monster christmas bonus 

Nikon, Canon or Sony still the ones to look at tho?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I got the Sony A200 a couple of weeks ago.

If you want a good camera to take pictures without investing too much and not making from photography a life hoby it's one of the best. Some will say the lenses are not as widely available as Canon or Nikon ones, but Tamron and Sigma make a lot of decent lenses for good prices. Sony lenses are more expensive but they also have a wide range.

Picture quality is in the same league as Canon and Nikon competitors (you cand check dpreview.com for a complete comparison). It's a bit more noisy while focusing and taking pictures but if you do not plan to take pictures in very quiet places it wont be an issue.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you want a nice camera for taking good quality photos the entry level sony/pentax/samsung are better than the entry level offerings from canon/nikon.

However if you want to get in to it seriosuly and build a big collection of kit you are better off choosing either canon or nikon from the start!


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

toni said:


> I got the Sony A200 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Yeah i hadn't considered this camera until i bought "What Digital Camera" magazine the other day and they recommend it.
> 
> ...


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Would this be a good camera to start with?

http://www.parkcameras.com/ProductD...ID/100/v/78d6546f-1286-4371-893c-cd99c2fe9d2d

Seems to have good reviews


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah for a beginner that doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

*Pete* said:


> Would this be a good camera to start with?
> 
> http://www.parkcameras.com/ProductD...ID/100/v/78d6546f-1286-4371-893c-cd99c2fe9d2d
> 
> Seems to have good reviews


Samsung DSLR are rebranded Pentax bodies (for GX10 is K100D if I'm not mistaken).
One of my collegues has a Pentax K10D or K100D and I have seen some of the photos he has taken and I wasn't impressed at all. Could the way he used, manual focus/exposure but the pictures were rather poor. I'm not saying the Pentax are poor cameras, haven't really read none of their reviews but those pictures didn't make a good impression to start with.

You could also look at Olympus DSLR's, very compact cameras for what they do. The Zuiko Digital (Olympus maker for lenses) 40-150mm lens (which is comparabile as zoom as a 55-200mm for my Alpha) is as tall as my 18-70mm lens which came in my kit.  Extremely compact. Takes good pictures too.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Before deciding on your chosen camera, I would recommend going to somewhere like Jessops and holding one and having a little play. I was dead set on a Canon, until i held it, It was just to small and felt like a toy, Soon as i held the Nikon it knew it was right.

Incidentally there is little between any of the top brands, It's how the Marketing appeals to you.

Rob


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

toni said:


> One of my collegues has a Pentax K10D or K100D and I have seen some of the photos he has taken and I wasn't impressed at all. Could the way he used, manual focus/exposure but the pictures were rather poor. I'm not saying the Pentax are poor cameras, haven't really read none of their reviews but those pictures didn't make a good impression to start with.


a good photographer can take good pictures with any camera, but having a good camera doesn't mean you're going to take excellent pictures.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

also looking at a starter DSLR, either the canon 450d or Nikon D60. Nikon is cheaper and gets really good reviews, so I'm begining to go in that direction. any experience of the D60 on here? one of the things I really want to get rom it is a short shutter delay for action photos......


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Just bought a D60 from Jessops and so far I'm very pleased. Its basically a D40 with a 10Mp sensor and sensor cleaning. I got the 18-55 VR lens with a Sigma 55-200, fast 4 meg memory and a nice bag for £399.99. A good deal which Currys could come nowhere near matching!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

does the 55 - 200 sigma autofocus with the D60. I've been looking at that combo! was it web or shop?


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Yes the long lens is fully functional with the camera, I bought in the shop. The retail price of the 18-55VR lens is around £200 so it is a cracking deal.


----------



## theexey (Sep 15, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> a good photographer can take good pictures with any camera, but having a good camera doesn't mean you're going to take excellent pictures.


you've hit the nail on the head. to the untrained eye there will be no disernable differance between images taken with the main brands bodys.even the performance stats are pretty similar. the biggest differance comes in terms of handling the camera, how it feels in the hand, button locations and intuative menus.
even though i'm a canon man myself, nikons are generally regarded top in this area.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

lanciamug said:


> Just bought a D60 from Jessops and so far I'm very pleased. Its basically a D40 with a 10Mp sensor and sensor cleaning. I got the 18-55 VR lens with a Sigma 55-200, fast 4 meg memory and a nice bag for £399.99. A good deal which Currys could come nowhere near matching!


That's an excellent price for the whole kit!


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

toni said:


> I got the Sony A200 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> If you want a good camera to take pictures without investing too much and not making from photography a life hoby it's one of the best. Some will say the lenses are not as widely available as Canon or Nikon ones, but Tamron and Sigma make a lot of decent lenses for good prices. Sony lenses are more expensive but they also have a wide range.
> 
> Picture quality is in the same league as Canon and Nikon competitors (you cand check dpreview.com for a complete comparison). It's a bit more noisy while focusing and taking pictures but if you do not plan to take pictures in very quiet places it wont be an issue.


I went for the A100 body only last year because I have a Minolta SLR and a number of my lenses fit the Sony.
You can pick up second hand Minolta lenses on ebay cheap and I would say these out preform third party makes.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I purchased the £480 Canon Eos 450D single lens kit from Curry's the other week.

You get £50 cashback from Canon at the moment which isnt a bad thing.

I would recommend holding a few before making a decision though as they all
feel very different.

Also one to consider,is the Fuji Finepix S5 Pro.

Heres a pic i took on factory settings


----------



## thebremner (Sep 30, 2007)

I picked up a Canon EOS 450D from Jessops this afternoon, £479.00. Canon are giving £50 cashback on this at the moment too, and I got a free bag, and a half price tripod!
Not a bad deal all in all


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I see you are looking at the Canon 40D.
If you are not in a hurry, it would be wise to hold your horses until the canon 50D becomes available (sometime next month). That will push the 40D prices down by a large margin. I recon you could find an almost new Canon 40D for around £400 on EBay. Even better the 5DMKII is almost here, which will put the very capable 5D in the bargain basement. So just hold on for a while, and you'll be spoil for choices.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

currys digital had 10% of DSLRs this week end only - more bargains to come in the near future I think so I will be hanging on a bit!


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Pentax K100D. For its price (under £300) it is the dog's Bs. Feature and quality-wise it is as good as cameras significantly more expensive.

Pentax lenses can be harder to get hold of that other makes, but if you are happy with the lens it comes with, there are no problems on that front.


----------

